# Paint Repair.....livid!



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

OK so the background...the "lovely" children (a few houses along) thought it would be a good idea to set up jump ramp right in front of my car and next to my wife's car without me noticing. As I spotted it one of the little sods decided to bail out the jump and let his scooter fly over it which landed and bounced into the side of my wife's Venga, this resulted in the damage in the pics below. 
Now it could have been a lot worse but I'm not sure if I can touch it up, sand it down and polish it back to looking good as there is a small dent in it as well.

What's your thoughts on this one? (ignore the mud/Tar, the weather has been terrible here and it's not been washed in a while.)

Livid is an understatement and will probably pick this up with his dad.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

OYF, i would be doing more than picking this up with his dad if it was me. As to the paint, if you can get the dent out without disturbing the paint, you might be able to get that back if you get an exact paint match. Failing that, present the little angel's father with the repair bill


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd be marching him and the scooter straight to the dads and getting them to pick up the bill!

When he sees what's happened and the ear-bashing he'll get from his parents him and his friends might think twice next time and employ some common sense


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

adlem said:


> When he sees what's happened and the ear-bashing he'll get from his parents him and his friends might think twice next time and employ some common sense


Ah yes, now in todays society that little angel knows full well he or she can not be touched physically, so the parents have to resort to other methods to punish them. I suspect he will be back to doing exactly the same thing soon and when cossiecol reacts and asks him to leave, will become abusive and no doubt tell him to foxtrot oscar.
We should so let children be smacked again, didn't do me any harm and i have respect for other peoples property


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

As above.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Even if you had the dent removed, I doubt you'd get a decent colour match to touch it in. 

I'd be trying to get the parents to foot the bill!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Now that I've calmed down a bit and given them another earful, I've got the paint matched and ordered, now looking for a dent puller. 

I guess every cloud etc etc etc, been meaning to sort the bonnet for a while now so if nothing else it will give me something to post up 

All I can say is thank "France" we are looking to sell the house and get somewhere with a good drive and garage!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Some kid teh same to my focus went to his dad said just get a tin of spray told him it's a full door spray as it's black told me to f off


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> Ah yes, now in todays society that little angel knows full well he or she can not be touched physically, so the parents have to resort to other methods to punish them. I suspect he will be back to doing exactly the same thing soon and when cossiecol reacts and asks him to leave, will become abusive and no doubt tell him to foxtrot oscar.
> We should so let children be smacked again, didn't do me any harm and i have respect for other peoples property


Balaclava overalls mate in a transit snatch him drive him to middle of nowhere dump him ...... He will learn. :devil:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Balaclava overalls mate in a transit snatch him drive him to middle of nowhere dump him ...... He will learn. :devil:


The modern approach to parenting :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Revenge is best cold mate, repair it, wait till he's old enough to drive and gets his first car. Then torch it 

But in all seriousness I'd go see the dad, if he's a respectable person he will get it sorted


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Put a dent in his scooter, see how he likes it...

(as with everyone else, I'm joking. Don't do that. He's a kid).


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

In my opinion, telling his parents could make things even worse !! they will no doubt think their little darling is an angel and may only start on you saying you shouldn't park your car there (in your own driveway) when the wee darlings are having such fun.

A few years ago, we noticed a young boy (12 or 13) walking down our driveway, we thought he obviously got the wrong house, but he never went out again, we looked in the back garden and there were 7 or 8 kids on my daughters trampoline - all at the same time 
I gave them an earful - big earful btw ! and before we knew it we had 2 of the parents at our door effin and blinding at us, wanted to actually fight us - me and my wife (this was a woman btw !!) saying if the kids wanted to come into our garden a play on the trampoline then we cant do anything about it  
We had to call the police, police were here pretty quickly, and by this time we had the entire scheme of kids from across the road at our back door, all shouting and swearing at us, when the police arrived, I was the one they told to calm down and that there is nothing we can do, as there is NO SUCH A THING AS TRESPASSING IN SCOTLAND !! - ofcourse the kids all heard this and only got cheekier saying - aye mister - so we'll come and play on your trampoline any time we want and there nothing you can do !!
I was furious, then for weeks and weeks afterwards, our roof and windows were bombarded with stones, breaking several tiles, one of our kitchen windows + our very large lounge window, costing us a small fortune 
On one of the occasions we recorded them - about 8 or 9 young lads throwing stones, (one of which broke our kitchen window) we showed this to the police, and they said, oh yes we know all of them, I said well now I have proof go and do something, only to be told, that because a house from across the road could be seen in the clip, it couldn't be used as the owner / occupier of the house could sue for "invasion of privacy" even although you could not even see the windows or door on said house.
All the police said is - oh I suppose we could have a word with them !!!

So, you never know, but someone with a balaclava on, on a dark night may teach these ****s a lesson :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Went one better than speaking to their dad (2 doors away) spoke to their gran (nextdoor) who went through them like a dose of salts  it also now paves the way to a diplomatic conversation with the dad without unnecessary conflict.....which is handy as I don't think id react too well if things got heated.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice to hear you have a bit of reasoning coming out of this mate.
Hope it goes well and you get some contribution to getting it sorted.

Ball came over my gates last summer, a proper leather football, it was a Brazil World Cup one. Bounced off the 182 and rolled down the drive.
I heard the kids scarper down the road.

Got the biggest knife out of the draw, 12"er, and walked outside - the mrs was wondering WTF I was going to do!!! You can't go after them with a knife she said!

Don't be daft, I'm bursting their bl00dy ball :lol:


----------

